# Announcement Of Commander For 8 Wing Trenton



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2010)

News Room
Announcement Of Commander For 8 Wing Trenton
CASNR 10.002 - February 12, 2010

OTTAWA – The Chief of the Air Staff, Lieutenant-General André Deschamps, today announced that Lieutenant-Colonel Dave Cochrane has been selected to take command of 8 Wing Trenton effective on 19 February 2010, upon his promotion to the rank of Colonel.

“I believe Colonel Cochrane has the exceptional leadership qualities necessary to lead 8 Wing Trenton at this challenging and critical time, as the Canadian Forces are experiencing an unprecedented operational tempo,” said Lt.-Gen Deschamps. “He is a highly experienced, trustworthy and capable commander who is well known in the local community, as are his wife and children. He is a respected member of the air mobility community and has my utmost confidence.”

Colonel Cochrane takes over from Lieutenant-Colonel David Murphy, who was designated acting Wing Commander on 8 February 2010 following the arrest of Colonel Russell Williams, accused of several serious crimes committed in the local area. 

-30-

The biography of Colonel Dave Cochrane is available at www.airforce.gc.ca


----------



## Journeyman (13 Feb 2010)

Well, he'll be harmless -- he's a navigator    >



(And if there's any Airforce Public Affairs people reading -- the lead picture on your website [the SAR Tech] is backwards. But good effort   )


----------



## medicineman (13 Feb 2010)

Well, I guess they threw my resume in file 13 - I wasn't even given a call back...

MM


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Feb 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, he'll be harmless -- he's a navigator    >



That was funny.



> (And if there's any Airforce Public Affairs people reading -- the lead picture on your website [the SAR Tech] is backwards. But good effort   )



That was funnier!


----------



## observor 69 (15 Feb 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, he'll be harmless -- he's a navigator    >




Not a pilot and promoted to full colonel and Base Commander ?
He had to be twice as good as a pilot to be given that position.  ;D


----------



## MP 811 (16 Feb 2010)

Worked for Cochrane on ROTO 8....good man and fair.


----------



## Loachman (16 Feb 2010)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> He had to be twice as good as a pilot to be given that position.  ;D



If not for Pilots, he'd have nothing to navigate, so he owes job and position both to Pilots.


----------



## ChrisG (16 Feb 2010)

Actually pilots owe their position to him.


----------



## Loachman (16 Feb 2010)

Not in modern transport cockpits anymore.

Good pun, though.


----------

